# Birdseye maple



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I just finished turning two sets of birdseye maple grips and reelseat inserts for a pair of fly rods I am making for my son and daughter-in-law. What can I finish this with to bring out the grain more without turning the wood dark? Should I just rub it with tru-oil? I have never done very much wood turning or finishing and I do not want to mess up these grips and reelseats.
Pat


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Maybe try MinWax stain #209 - Natural?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Stabilized wood would be the perfect thing first, then I think maybe a good CA finish.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If they are still on the lathe I would say a good CA finish too.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, CA.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

What is CA? I did a test on a peice of scrap with tru-oil but it didn't bring out the grain much however it looked pretty good just like that.
Pat


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

cyano-acrylate glue

might want to look up how to do a CA/BLO (boiled linseed oil) finish

or try the natural stain. it will darken a little, but it will bring out the grain.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

patfatdaddy said:


> What is CA? I did a test on a peice of scrap with tru-oil but it didn't bring out the grain much however it looked pretty good just like that.
> Pat


Super glue


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

patfatdaddy said:


> What is CA? I did a test on a peice of scrap with tru-oil but it didn't bring out the grain much however it looked pretty good just like that.
> Pat


Here you go, this is for a pen but same applies to a reel seat


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Guys. It seems I came to the right place. Please excuse the dumb questions, I'm an old dog trying to learn new tricks.
Pat


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Only "dumb questions" are the ones that never get asked.

Now you have to "pay the price" LOL We require pics of all projects or they never happened  j/k


----------

